# Gob smacked...



## Ian Holdich (3 Mar 2014)

Yes it's an aquascape.


----------



## BigTom (3 Mar 2014)

Put me down as highly dubious 

Seems to be a desktop wallpaper from a reverse google search.

Possibly a photo of Sherwood Forest - On the trail of Robin Hood - Nottingham


----------



## tim (3 Mar 2014)

Full tank shot please.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Mar 2014)

I found it on an Indian Facebook aquascaping site. There were a few people who where dubious, but it there were others that said it was legit as they'd seen it in the flesh! 

I just don't know...


----------



## BigTom (3 Mar 2014)

It's BS Ian. Here's a larger version you can quite clearly see nettles and things 

mysterious forest wallpaper - (#90352) - HQ Desktop Wallpapers - [HD4desktop.com]

It's just a photo with some Orton Effect-esque processing and some stretch at the top, possibly from a dubious panorama stitch or trying to pull the trees into a complete arch.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Mar 2014)

I'm off to see the Indians now...I'll report back.


----------



## tim (3 Mar 2014)

Good call tom, but then if that's the inspiration pic I really want to see the tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Mar 2014)

The Indians aren't happy.


----------



## BigTom (3 Mar 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> The Indians aren't happy.



haha, linky?


----------



## Mark Green (3 Mar 2014)

Had me second guessing, first thought no then yes (maybe). Be interesting to see what those Indians think know.......


----------



## kirk (3 Mar 2014)

Nooooo, that never a scape?


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Mar 2014)

BigTom said:


> haha, linky?



It's a Facebook link which I can't link properly on here for some reason.


----------



## Vazkez (3 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Nooooo, that never a scape?



seriosly It can not be ... . However if this is aquascape well it is stunning


----------



## Henry (3 Mar 2014)

I'm with Tom and calling BS on this one. The horse chestnut leaves bottom right are a dead giveaway. If it is, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Andy D (3 Mar 2014)

Henry said:


> I'm with Tom and calling BS on this one. The horse chestnut leaves bottom right are a dead giveaway. If it is, I'll eat my hat.



I agree.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Mar 2014)

We need a link Ian!


----------



## allan angus (3 Mar 2014)

yep i call bs the more u look the more terrestrial it becomes


----------



## Jafooli (3 Mar 2014)

At the end of the road there seems to be a person standing in the distance, they probably parked their car around the corner, or its an oto.  Either way it looks nice, but I would also want to see a tank shot to believe it.
If the aquascaper was so talented surely his picture would not be as pixelated.


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Mar 2014)

Henry said:


> I'm with Tom and calling BS on this one. The horse chestnut leaves bottom right are a dead giveaway. If it is, I'll eat my hat.


 I also agree and even more so, I recognize the tree bark as being from a horse chestnut tree.


----------

